# Water cooled 2.2kw conversion finally finished.



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

After a week or two of tinkering with the "contraption" I'm finally finished so now I can move on to making difalkner's dust shoe and running some dust collector pipe. Then maybe it can start making something instead of me making it.  https://youtu.be/oDlK7Ig23uY


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Sounds a bit like being invaded by space raiders. Looks good seriously. Thanks for posting the video.

4D


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Smooth! I like the lighted flow meter. If I had that at least _once _I'd have to cut with the lights off in the shop! :wink:

David


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice setup. I like having the flow meter mounted on top of the Z axis.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That looks awesome , great install . Hey , is the high pitched whine the spindle I’m assuming. I thought it would be quieter than that ?


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Boooo Hisssss..... and all this popcorn.
What to do?

Video removed by Joe.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Where'd the video go, Joe?

David


----------

